# What do you think of snuff pads..



## shehan dmg (Jan 16, 2020)

Does snuff pads work well to keep a dog busy. Has anyone used it for your dog?


----------



## Blanka (Feb 14, 2020)

snuff pads didn't work too keep my dog busy 😞


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

Blanka said:


> snuff pads didn't work too keep my dog busy 😞


right is very bad


----------

